

Lend HN: Kindle E-Book Lending thread. - tejaswiy

So, now that Amazon has enabled lending on the Kindle devices, I thought it'd be a good idea to start a Lend HN thread to swap interesting books. I have a bunch of books that I have on my Amazon account, but the 'Loan this book' option is enabled for just one of them. (The publisher needs to approve this first). I suspect more will become available soon though as Amazon has just rolled this feature.<p>So for my first post:
I have a copy of 'Founders at Work' that I can loan out. Keep in mind that the book can only be loaned out for two weeks at a time. If anyone hasn't read this book yet, please post and I'd be happy to send it out to  you.
======
allwein
Just a note: Kindle books can only be loaned out ONCE, for a two week period.

Your phrasing of "two weeks at a time" read to me like you though you could
loan it out again after that two weeks was up. Apologies if my reading was
incorrect.

~~~
tejaswiy
Oops, I did assume that you could re-lend them after two weeks. Wow, that's a
crappy way to do it.

~~~
allwein
It looks like the same terms as the B&N Nook lending. So it looks like a
publisher restriction instead of something Amazon designed themselves.

